# 2018 Toyota Tacoma Lift



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking for suggestions for a good dependable lift for my son's daily driver. Probably 4" max lift. Want to maintain as close to stock ride as possible and run 33-35" tires. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*All Out Offroad*



aggieanglr said:


> Looking for suggestions for a good dependable lift for my son's daily driver. Probably 4" max lift. Want to maintain as close to stock ride as possible and run 33-35" tires. Thanks in advance.


I recommend all out offroad in Richmond. They did mine and my dealer warranty's their work.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

aggieanglr said:


> Looking for suggestions for a good dependable lift for my son's daily driver. Probably 4" max lift. Want to maintain as close to stock ride as possible and run 33-35" tires. Thanks in advance.


when trying to raise a little but keep stock ride - I did the Bilstine 5100 shocks that I adjusted to the highest level on the front - gave a 3" rise.
- did blocks in the rear and boom! .... nearly stock ride with a lift


----------



## Nitroexpress (Apr 7, 2010)

If you want to read a LOT of information on this topic, https://www.tacomaworld.com/ Is a great resource.


----------

